# Nose rub or just spot?



## thane (Sep 11, 2014)

So I'm not sure whether my frog is getting a new spot on his nose or might have some nose rub. I've got 4 tinctorius robertus, about 4.5 months ootw at this point. As they've grown, they're getting spottier, and a couple of them have black spots on their snouts. I just can't tell if this one is a new spot coming in or possibly nose rub.

Here's the best pictures I could get. This one is a little shy.






And here's a picture from 5/26 for comparison. 



Note the spot pattern is a little different - like he's got an extra small black spot today that wasn't there before, then he's got this other area I'm not sure is nose rub or not. I don't know what they'd be banging their noses on though. He pretty much stays in his cork stump hide and ventures out onto the leaf litter, but nothing sharp around. The 3 other frogs look fine.

When these black spots come in, do they look like the first two pictures, or is this something I should be concerned about? I've got a frog first aid kit. I'd just rather not stress him out by capturing him if it's not absolutely necessary.

Thanks in advance for any feedback or suggestions.

Thane


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Looks more like an abrasion than new pigment to me. Neosporin and some other topical meds can help with the healing process, but you would still need to observe them to determine if it is an ongoing issue.


----------



## thane (Sep 11, 2014)

Thanks Dane - I will monitor for the next day or two to see if it gets any worse. The frogs finally just started becoming more bold and stopped hiding all the time, and this was the shyest one, so I'm hoping I don't have to put him through the stress of capturing him and putting ointment on his nose.

I bought this kit here before the frogs came in. It's got some neosporin in it. I'm just hoping I don't have to use it.

Thanks again,
Thane


----------



## thane (Sep 11, 2014)

Okay I wonder if I'm going crazy now because I swear I saw this frog this morning and there was no spot whatsoever. I took some pictures but didn't have time to upload them before I left for work. Will have to upload them after I get home tonight.

Is it possible this might have been a piece of shed skin that was stuck to his nose yesterday and came off overnight? Not sure what that would look like. I also searched for pictures of noserubs on other tincs, and the ones I found looked like big dark spots. They didn't have the yellow like mine did. I'm hoping this means I'm all clear, but will continue to monitor, and I'll upload those pictures when I get home.

Thanks again,
Thane


----------



## thane (Sep 11, 2014)

Here's the updated pics from this morning. The spot appears to be totally gone (unless you all can see something I'm missing).







Go figure...


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Must have been a bit of shed, or some debris from the tank. I've certainly been in your shoes in the past though, worrying about some sort of new external abnormality visible on my frogs. These days when I see an anomaly like that, I give the frog a thorough spray with misting water to dislodge anything that might be sticking to the skin before I get frantic and start swabbing, testing, and pestering my vet.


----------



## thane (Sep 11, 2014)

Thanks Dane - that's a good tip - try misting them a little first. I mist it in the morning and night, so they should be able to shed fine. I just didn't think to try spraying some water on him for this issue. I did want to ask on here before I went chasing him around with a cotton swab. He's been the shyest of my 4 frogs and only recently started exploring the whole vivarium, which felt like a big victory for me, so I wanted to avoid stressing him out.

I definitely do feel like a new parent or something, worrying about every little thing, but figure better to catch any issues early on. I appreciate the support of the community here and willingness of people to give advice.

Thanks again,
Thane


----------

